# Problème SSD stockage "Autre"



## just1 (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens juste de recevoir ce matin mon MBA i5 et 64go SSD.

J'ai fini de le configurer et je suis aller voir le stockage qui était disponible.
Il me reste 47,84 Go sur les 59,81.

Je voulais votre aide car il y a une chose que je ne comprends pas, dans la catégorie "autre" il y a 7,4 Go de pris... Alors que je n'ai encore rien installé.

Voici la chose en image :






Quelqu'un a une idée? C'est comme ça pour tous?

Merci


----------



## scherel (19 Octobre 2011)

Comme ça pour tout le monde. 16.45 Go sur le mien


----------



## just1 (19 Octobre 2011)

Merci scherel

16,45 Go sur le tien?
Sais tu à quoi cela correspond?


----------



## scherel (19 Octobre 2011)

Surement tout ce qui n'est pas Audio, Video, Photos, Applications, Sauvegarde.

Il s'agit d'un grand nombre de choses dont les documents, les fichiers systèmes, etc....


----------



## just1 (20 Octobre 2011)

Oui mais je ne comprends pas...
Mon MBA est tout neuf et je n'ai encore rien installé.
Lion ne pèse que 4go...
Comment mon ssd peut il être déjà rempli de 3,7go d'app (ca je comprend) ET 7,3 go dans la catégories autre...


----------



## scherel (20 Octobre 2011)

3 Go de fichiers Bibliothèque utilisateur, Bibliothèque système qui font que tes applications et Lion puissent tourner.


----------



## just1 (20 Octobre 2011)

Merci mais pardonne moi d'insister mais que représentent les 7,43 go de la catégorie "Autre" ?

MaJ : Je viens d'aller vérifier et ma catégorie "Autre" vient de passer à 10,5 go !!!


----------



## scherel (20 Octobre 2011)

just1 a dit:


> Merci mais pardonne moi d'insister mais que représentent les 7,43 go de la catégorie "Autre" ?
> 
> MaJ : Je viens d'aller vérifier et ma catégorie "Autre" vient de passer à 10,5 go !!!




Tout ce qui n'est pas liste appartient a la catégorie Autres. Il s'agit de tous les fichiers systèmes, les fichiers bibliothèque utilisateur et système qui servent au fonctionnement des applications il y a aussi tous types de documents.

Je te rassure il n'y a aucun moyen de les supprimer ou alors tu risques d'altérer le fonctionnement de ton Mac.


----------



## Larme (20 Octobre 2011)

Tu peux penser à _Monolingual_ (ou quelque chose de ce genre) pour te faire un peu d'espace, en y laissant au _minimum_ anglais et français...


----------



## bdx91 (21 Octobre 2011)

chez moi, 12.59 Go au bout d'une semaine.


----------



## just1 (22 Octobre 2011)

À ce train la, dans 6 semaines mon SSD sera plein...


----------



## just1 (22 Octobre 2011)

Je viens de voir ce matin qu'après redémarrage de mon MBA, cette catégorie "Autres" vient de diminuer et de passer à 8,2 go...

Je n'ai rien supprimé ni rien désinstallé !

Allez donc comprendre...


----------



## Le Mascou (22 Octobre 2011)

As-tu la sauvegarde Time Machine activée en local ? Cela peut venir de ça également.


----------



## just1 (22 Octobre 2011)

Non elle est bien désactivée. D'ailleurs la catégorie "Copie" est bien vide !


----------



## Larme (23 Octobre 2011)

J'en suis à 36GO dans autre...
Mais XCode doit y être pour quelque chose, vu que je n'avais que 7/9 Go hier quand je l'ai reçu...

Note :
Les fichiers .mkv comptent comme "Autres"...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (25 Octobre 2011)

vous retrouvez également tous les mails, y compris les mails figurant dans des boîtes dédiées, ce qui compte tenu du nombre de plus en plus important de pièces jointes fini par peser lourd


----------



## tzirnheld (25 Octobre 2011)

perso,


   moi j'ai découvert que sous PC lors des synchronisation itunes, un fichier était crée dans  un dossier d'un sous dossier d'un sous dossier d'itunes... qui gardait en mémoire une trace de la synchronisation, je vous explique pas la taille des fichier lorsque je transférais des films ''HD'' sur moin ipad , films de quelques Go, je me suis retrouvé avec une disque dur plein au bout de quelque mois.. Après suppression j'ai gagné casi 20 Go.. 

  On ne sait jamais quel logiciel sauvegarde quoi, ou et comment. 

 Après c'était sous windobe, je pense pas que lion soit pareil mais on ne sait jamais.

  Puis pour tourné aussi bien, un OS doit avoir tout ce qui lui faut, fichiers système, sauvegardes, fichier temporaire..

 Même si j'ai pas fait avancer la science.

  Théo.


----------



## nax0tdi (21 Juin 2012)

Et bien moi après 1ans, je suis à 95Go de "AUTRES"

Que doit-je faire?

Sachant que je n'ai meme pas de divx stocké


----------

